# Hunting permission



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

Well after 20+ years of having permission to hunt some great land on multiple properties finally came to an end. Due to landowners passing away and sales to other owners over the years I'm left with starting the process all over again. I've knocked on doors this year, about 30, all to be turned away. Not like it used to be for sure. Offering a hand and trying to be a good steward to the property and our sport I guess doesn't go along way anymore. I do have a place on a great friends but 2 hrs away. I'm greatful for that. But I guess if I want to hunt mahoning/Trumbull counties guess it will be with the masses on odnr's land. Guess it's just a little disheartening to try and try again and be unable to gain people's trust. I get it though. I would probably be a little hesitant myself after hearing and seeing the way some people abuse privileges. Well enough of my rant. I'm sure I'm not the only one here who's been through this. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

We live in different world now. If you live in the city it is hard to get permission. If you live in the country, try to stay local. 50% of landowners around me will let you hunt when they know where you live or who you are.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Pooch said:


> Well after 20+ years of having permission to hunt some great land on multiple properties finally came to an end. Due to landowners passing away and sales to other owners over the years I'm left with starting the process all over again. I've knocked on doors this year, about 30, all to be turned away. Not like it used to be for sure. Offering a hand and trying to be a good steward to the property and our sport I guess doesn't go along way anymore. I do have a place on a great friends but 2 hrs away. I'm greatful for that. But I guess if I want to hunt mahoning/Trumbull counties guess it will be with the masses on odnr's land. Guess it's just a little disheartening to try and try again and be unable to gain people's trust. I get it though. I would probably be a little hesitant myself after hearing and seeing the way some people abuse privileges. Well enough of my rant. I'm sure I'm not the only one here who's been through this. Just thought I'd share.


Good luck with hunting the public areas in this area. I gave that up about ten years ago. I feel am better off making a 100 mile drive south to hunt less pressured public areas. If you find a quality deer hunt on public land in N.E. Ohio I would be surprised.


----------



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

I myself explored a good bit of the public lands in the tri county area. A lot of great spots but it's just not the same. Just really would like a spot or two within 15 minutes of the house where you don't have to worry about having to remove your stand every single time or have somebody come and sit within sight smoking cigarettes and coughing up a lung. I'll keep searching. Probably out of luck this season, don't really like bothering people once the season is open.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Locate your local Farm Bureau and talk to the president of the that local organization. They usually are formed on a county by county basis. Try to learn when their next meeting is and attend. You will probably have to join to get any kind of cooperation but this is the organization that worked with ODNR in the farmers and hunters program. There are still many farmers out there that have large tracts that do not want to lease or to have no control over who comes onto their property. If you decide to try this approach, first read up on the organization and what they do then check to see if your county has an Agricultural extension agent. He or she is another good source for possible permission leads. Oh and one more thing, did you know that when you go into McDonalds early in the morning, that group of old men setting off in the corner taking up two or three tables are usually local farmers getting their daily news from one another over a cup of coffee. If your schedule allows , try to be in there when they are and set close enough to hear but not interfere. After a couple of days of this join in at an opportune moment and add your two cents worth. Although I'm not looking for hunting permission, I often do this and was surprised the first time how quickly a new opinion is welcomed to the table. It will almost always be the same group of guys.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

For 17 years we had an awesome farm 280 +- acres 7 guys only 4-5 of us for archery then the owner and great guy and great friend passed away the first year they let a couple of more guys then a couple more then 3 years ago there were stands every 50-80 yds I **** you not it was worse then any game lands i am grateful for the time I had but times change i have a new farm that I take the kids to but it is the same thing 200+ acres 150-160 field and 11 guys that he knows of hunting 40-50acres of woods it's crazy tons of stands ect people mess with my cameras very frustrating they check my cards and erase my pics i have them on camera checking them i keep moving the cameras but nock on wood they have not taken them but I do have them locked up to the tree but its only keeping the honest honest I have nice deer on camera but they are all nocturnal I am thinking of buying my own property but need someone else with the same interests and equal contributions


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

BURNIN DAYLIGHT said:


> For 17 years we had an awesome farm 280 +- acres 7 guys only 4-5 of us for archery then the owner and great guy and great friend passed away the first year they let a couple of more guys then a couple more then 3 years ago there were stands every 50-80 yds I **** you not it was worse then any game lands i am grateful for the time I had but times change i have a new farm that I take the kids to but it is the same thing 200+ acres 150-160 field and 11 guys that he knows of hunting 40-50acres of woods it's crazy tons of stands ect people mess with my cameras very frustrating they check my cards and erase my pics i have them on camera checking them i keep moving the cameras but nock on wood they have not taken them but I do have them locked up to the tree but its only keeping the honest honest I have nice deer on camera but they are all nocturnal I am thinking of buying my own property but need someone else with the same interests and equal contributions



I'm in the same boat as you! I plan to buy property eventually but after just buying my first house I'd never get approved! Seems to be the only way to go nowadays!


----------

